# A look at some prehistoric pottery



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

A pottery display I had for many years. They're all locked up now because theft of artifact collections have become common. Even with burglar alarms..
Arkansas vessels from the Quawpaw along the St Francis River.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*A Look at some prehistoric pottery*

An old picture of when I displayed my Florida Late Woodland pottery. And other relics..all locked up these days. Says something about our society today.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*A look at Florida pottery*

This picture taken back in the early 1970's, when I had just found this collection of pottery. It was found on a ranch in Pasco Co. Fl. where a cow trail errosion had exposed the rim of the larger vessel.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow!!!! Cool stuff. Sad how folks won't leave other people's things alone and you have to keep everything locked up.Hope you can keep it all protected, Son.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2007)

Mighty nice! Some fine Paleos there too.


----------



## CAL (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful,thanks for letting us look!


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Prehistoric artifacts..*

This is a picture of one of my displays at the Florida State Fairgrounds back in the 70's. I currently have an educational artifact display in the Seminole Co. Ga. library. It's been there for almost 20 years now.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Prehistoric artifacts*

Another display from years ago.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Prehistoric ceramic*

Pottery paint pot, fits the hand like an hourglass. The small bowled out end has remains of red orchre in it, and turns very red if wet. I found this artifact in St. Francis Co. Ark.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Deer bone, ulna awls*





Could have been used as daggers, worn one's could be used for flaking points...
Best two I've ever found.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Deer antler flaking tools..*

Notice how small these are, were used in making Nodena and such types.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

Deer antler with tips cut off for making points. And a broken bone needle.





Antler tips that have been cut for making points.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Prehistoric relics*

Hammerstones, the first one may be a pottery polishing rock.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*Modern stone tipped arrows*

I made these back in the early 1970's to hunt rabbits with. The lighter colored one is the only one used, and as you can probably see, it's been resharpened a couple times. Kills em dead. Made the heads too.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

How the fletching looks


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2007)

*artifacts*

Thanks for the comments guys..


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wonderful photos and collections, Mr. Son. Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice . Thanks for sharing those amazing items.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 26, 2007)

Very, very impressive.  Most would be pleased to have just one broken bowl.

Did much of this come from burial mounds??


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Sep 26, 2007)

A man would benefit from an afternoon spent with you Son.  Thats an amazing collection and the knowledge that you obviously have about all the items must be enough to fill more than a few tomes.  It's a great thing you've done allowing it to be put in public displays.


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2007)

*A Look at some prehistoric pottery & artifacts*

No mounds, and most of it was broken real bad. It took fifty man hours to put the largest vessel back together. At the time my Florida pottery was found, the cultural period had not been named, nor decided for that matter. After having several State Archaeologist look it over they ask if I had any idea of age. In my opinion, it was later than Depford and earlier than Weeden Island. So they named the cultural Period, Cades Pond, 200-800 A.D. It's all sand tempered ware and plain for the most part.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Pretty pieces of history!


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2007)

What we call arrowheads are usually spears, knives or dart tips. True arrowhead are small, thin for the most part. All are identified as to type by the shape of the base first, then other factors are considered.
Here are some Florida point bases used for ID'ing.










All found in the same site in a cache of over two hundred.

All related in type and cultural period as these two Thonotosassa points from Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2007)

Son, you have an amazing collection! Thanks for sharing those great photos.


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2007)

Only in a Florida collection will you find these type artifacts common. Bone and Shell artifacts. Also will can see glass, silver and gold trade beads sifted from the sands.






You're invited to view my collection at http://www.sonandersonartifacts.com

Thanks Ya'll, I've enjoyed posting em.


----------



## swampstalker (Sep 29, 2007)

Mighty Nice There!!!!!


----------



## Sixes (Sep 29, 2007)

Terrific pieces as always!


----------



## LLove (Sep 29, 2007)

wow! those are some really interesting pieces and great displays! they're really beautiful


----------



## Son (Sep 30, 2007)

*A Look at some prehistoric pottery & artifacts*

Thanks again ya'll. A collection ain't nothing unless you can share it's beauty and information.





Wacissa points


----------



## rip18 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great stuff, Son!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 2, 2007)

son you are the man...thanks for sharing


----------



## swampstalker (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Looking Wacissa's!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 4, 2007)

Amazing! All I have ever been able to find is pottery chards. It's always been my dream to find an intact pot of some sort or a pipe.


----------



## Son (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya'll don't forget, We're having an artifact show in Donalsonville Ga Oct 13th 2007 at the American Legion Hall, post 157 just south of town on highway 39S. Right below the Seminole Co. Airport. Look for the helicopter out front. Access door is in the rear with plenty parking, air conditioned and collections from several states will be there. If you're interested in participating, just contact me. PM or whatever works best for ya.


----------

